# BEV leases DTV2



## MCIBUS (Oct 25, 2005)

*Bell Expresvu has leased DTV2 from Direct TV and will replce DTV3 which will move to N2 and help tht sat oiut. So n other words Bell expressvu wil hav N2/N3(DTV3) &N1/N4i(DTV2) in service,.

Now there has been an issure regarding signal reequirement in some parts of the US. I'm not sure of the exact extent of this, but reports indicate certain areas Southern/West Cost/Floridia are loosimng certain trsponders. The main issue is HD.

Now I'm not sure how Dish & DTV handle HD or how HD is supplied or what the rules atre for subsription toi HD in the US. As I live in Canada the riules ar differnt here.

As to what channels will be added, stillremains to be seen, but it has ben reported that Oasis & Treasure have ben uplinked to BEV.

If this is so this will bring the count to 30 HD channels on BEV not incluing NFL HD/NCAA HD.

If anyone has an comments on reception from BEV please post.

THANKS TOM *


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If BEV is using the satellite signal reception in the US becomes irrelevant.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

James Long said:


> If BEV is using the satellite signal reception in the US becomes irrelevant.


Tell that to my in-laws who are Canadian snowbirds in Florida during the winter


----------

